# Homemade Tools >  Colchester Student Mk1 missing taper turning attachment parts

## Workshopfriend

When I finally got my Mk1 Colchester Student lathe home and looked at more closely I realised that parts of the taper turning attachment were missing. These parts are easily left behind and I guessed that others may face the same issue (these parts seem to be common across a number of models). So, I decided to make a video of how I replaced the parts using mostly the lathe itself which may be of interest to others. I have also produced a dimensioned drawing in case anyone else wishes to build this.

----------

asterix (Dec 31, 2021),

chainsawd (Dec 31, 2021),

johncg (Dec 31, 2021),

Jon (Dec 30, 2021),

old_toolmaker (Jan 1, 2022)

----------

